
Show HN: NIST 800-53 Controls in SQL - Nairus
https://github.com/luiz-surian/nist-800-53-db
======
Nairus
I've made a SQL structure with the infosec controls of NIST 800-53, feel free
to use it if you want.

I'm translating it to Brazilian Portuguese. If you can, please help me
translate it, to pt-br or any other language, Thank you.

Feedback is much apreciated.

